# Transmisión de datos bajo el agua



## Tibali (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola, estoy tratando de buscar información acerca de cómo implementar un sistema de Transmisión/Recepción inalámbrico de datos. Esta transmisión debe hacerse bajo el agua, y debe poder alcanzar los 10-15 metros, así que he decidido hacerlo mediante ultrasonidos a unos 40kHz. Alguna idea de cómo modular la señal teniendo en cuenta los efectos del agua? algún circuito interesante? No tengo demasiada idea acerca de electrónica de comunicaciones y me interesa poder pegarme un buen repaso, algún enlace recomendado?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## julio Carlos (Feb 9, 2009)

Tibali:
Primero que todo Qué modulaciones vas a usar Digitales o Analogicas?

Desde mi punto de vista eso se puede realizar para distancias cortas, porque si no las comunicaciones intercontinentales se harían mediante el mar, todo depende de las características del agua, que como ya sabemos en estado puro (que practicamente no existe) no hay conduccion electrica pero el agua normal debido a los minerales si tiene esa capacidad conductora.
Ahora lo que tu quieres hacer no estoy seguro si el agua es un medio guiago o no guiado, en caso de ser guiado utiliza toda la teoria de lineas de tansmision para adaptar las impedancias del Tx y del Rx.

De todas formas voy a investigar con mi proe de Antenas y el de Comunicasiones.Luego te diré que me dicen ellos.


----------



## Tibalifort (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola Julio Carlos,

Ante todo muchas gracias por responder, me interesaría hacer una modulación digital, ya que solamente tengo que transmitir unos pocos bits, estaba pensando en utilizar una HDB3, pero aún ni idea. Mi principal duda es acerca de los ultrasonidos, no tengo conocimientos acerca de cómo trabajar con ellos, y me interesaría algún enlace en el que pueda empaparme del tema, que yo por mi mismo no encuentro gran cosa.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## julio Carlos (Feb 9, 2009)

Usar HDB3 eso es en banda base yo creo que hay que modular la señal como mismo se hace en radio, quizas con QAM, FSK; ó MPSK no sé cual te sería util para eso necesitas a un experto en comunicaciones.
lo del enlace te lo debo porque realmente no he buscado pero veré que puedo hacer........


----------



## pepechip (Feb 9, 2009)

¿porque no utilizas un modulo de transmision-recepcion por RF?


----------



## Dranis (Feb 9, 2009)

A ver si te puedo ayudar un poco... no es que sepa mucho pero bueno. En el agua las comunicaciones por señales electromagnéticas no funcionan bien (atenuación 1db/m). Así que usar ultrasonidos es una idea muy buena ya que la atenuación es muy baja. Necesitarás un emisor y receptor de ultrasonidos en el agua. Son caritos. 

Se podría adaptar uno de emisión por aire al agua? Es una cutre idea, pero es algo que se me ha ocurrido "on the fly" desmonta el emisor de tal manera que la cerámica quede al aire libre. Mételo en un preservativo de tal forma que la goma recubra la cerámica y proteja el resto del agua. Haz lo mismo con el emisor. Así obtienes un emisor y un receptor barato y apto para el agua, como ya he dicho es una posible solución que se me ha ocurrido y no tengo ni idea si funciona o no. Y si... funcionase? El fin de todo esto es poner en movimiento las partículas del agua y  que se transmitan.

Qué señales? La atenuación en el agua depende de la presencia de partículas, corrientes, reverberación marina, temperatura, ruido... muchas cosas. Yo usaría un sistema digital de ya que sólo existen 0 y 1, y con un filtrado sencillo (MATlab) se podría eliminar el ruido y decodificar facilmente.

Personalmente yo creo que podrías llegar a superar facilmente los 15 metros, todo depende de la economía disponible.

Ya me contarás qué tal esto de los ultrasonidos. Yo también me dedico a ello. Como ya te he dicho esto es una cutresolución, es lo que haría yo en mi caso para probar. 

Saludos,
Dranis


----------



## Tibalifort (Feb 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos!

Bien, finalmente utilizaré una FSK, en cuanto al transmisor/Receptor, me pueden pasar el enlace a alguno? no me importa el precio (bueno hasta cierto punto), y aunque me gustaría armarlo yo mismo, nunca está de más conocer qué hay en el mercado, y evidentemente, si alguien tiene algún circuito sería genial poder echarle un vistazo.

Muchas gracias, iré comentado cualquier evolución, y si alguien tiene cualquier idea bienvenida sea 

Saludos!


----------



## Dranis (Feb 10, 2009)

Wenas,

He consultado con mi profesor de ultrasonidos. En lugar de un preservativo, me ha recomendado meterlo en un encapsulado metálico. Si estás interesado te puedo ayudar a hacer los cálculos para que sea BARATO y EFICIENTE, oks? Y hacemos un miniproyecto.


----------



## Andrea20 (May 11, 2010)

Hola! Buenas yo quisiera transmitir de manera inalambrica la deteccion de signos vitales de una persona cuando esta bajo el mar!!!

Si me pueden ayudar con alguna información que me sea útil para la realizacion de este proyecto!

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Revisá la teoria acerca de si las ondas de radio pueden viajar bajo el agua.

Otra opción es por ultrasonidos o infrarojo.

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2010)

Aquí se dedican a eso :

http://www.camne.com.ar/submarinos/submarinosrcmenu.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Felix Juan (May 27, 2010)

Pero bueno, ¿alguien conoce de primera mano o ha hecho alguna vez una transmisión de datos por ultrasonidos debajo del agua? Estoy muy interesado en el tema y me estoy dejando los ojos buscando por internet (la verdad es que tampoco conozco la transmisión por ultrasonidos encima del agua, pero la que me interesa es la de debajo). Pues eso si alguien tiene una referencia concreta (esquema, link, experiencia propia, etc.) le estaría muy agradecido.

Por cierto, no es urgente ni me corre prisa.

P.S.: Cada vez que meto en google algo de "transmisión datos agua" me lleva a un par de hilos de este foro


----------



## Andrea20 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola! efectivamente las ondas de radiofrecuencia viajan por el agua y mejor en el mar por sus minerales le da conductancia, pero aun no se si hacerlo por RF o ultrasonido ya que no sabria que modo de tx es mas factible para enviar pulsaciones.



Tibalifort dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos!
> 
> Bien, finalmente utilizaré una FSK, en cuanto al transmisor/Receptor, me pueden pasar el enlace a alguno? no me importa el precio (bueno hasta cierto punto), y aunque me gustaría armarlo yo mismo, nunca está de más conocer qué hay en el mercado, y evidentemente, si alguien tiene algún circuito sería genial poder echarle un vistazo.
> 
> ...



Hola!! quisiera saber hasta donde llegaste con tu investigacion? gracias


----------



## jennybrain5 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola a todos...
Me interesa muchisimo el tema que se está tratando en el foro. Sucede lo siguiente: estoy haciendo un pequeño submarino y he decidido usar sensores de ultrasonido... es verdad que los sensores de ultrasonido convencionales (como el srf02) no funcionan en el agua porque la onda se atenúa mucho????
Yo solo quiero medir distancias entre 1 - 5 metros...
Si es verdad que no se pueden usar bajo el agua... alguien conoce alguna solución de bajo costo??


----------



## pepechip (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola
Este articulo os resultara muy interesante: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonar

Solo teneis que trabajar sobre algo que ya da buenos resultados.


----------



## octavio2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Para unos pocos metros y poco ancho de banda ,se puede usar un sistema de transmision tipo infrarrojos pero con otro tipo de luz,ya que el agua es poco transparente al infrarroj tambien un piezoelectrico que puede servir como emisor o receptor.Nota importante: no tengo experiencia en el tema.


----------



## Andrea20 (Ene 21, 2011)

Dranis dijo:


> Wenas,
> 
> He consultado con mi profesor de ultrasonidos. En lugar de un preservativo, me ha recomendado meterlo en un encapsulado metálico. Si estás interesado te puedo ayudar a hacer los cálculos para que sea BARATO y EFICIENTE, oks? Y hacemos un miniproyecto.




Buenas! aun estoy tratando de investigar el como puedo enviar pulsaciones de los apneistas para que sean monitoreado en la superficie, hasta ahora se que tengo que usar ultrasonido bien sea de 40khz la frecuencia, la idea es agregarle un buzzer al apneista pero no se que calculos realizar para ver si la potencia de algun buzzer sea lo suficiente para que sea captada por un transductor que este a un metro de profundidad o menos, entonces quiero saber si es posible si alguien sabe de que calculo se tiene que hacer para que a una profundidad no mas de 50m o menos se pueda seleccionar los dB o Watts que tiene que tener el buzzer para que sea captado por el transductor o hidrofono.

Gracias


----------



## jair2808 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola, buenas tardes (Mexico). Miren, ya había leido este tema, pero dado a que necesito hacer un modelo de submarino. No tiene que ser algo de tecnología de punta, y no se me van a poner muy exigentes, solo quiero demostrar como funciona el mecanismo de inmersion y emersion; tampoco tiene que ser inalambrico, y, es mas... no tiene que moverse hacia adelante o atrás, pero si pudiera aprovechar la ocasion, estaria muuuuuuuuuy agradecido.

Soy novato, pero creo que he aprendido gran parte de lo basíco en la electronica y estoy haciendo un proyecyo de un led que se desvance, el cual estoy por terminar.


Si ustedes me lo aconsejan, estaba pensando en usar una pequeña bomba de agua de las que se usan en las peceras para hacer el proceso de emersion y basiar el submarino de agua. Necesito ayuda en las válvulas para el aire.

Muchas gracias, estoy a la espera de sus respuestas ^^


----------

